# Does my small boiler need to be enclosed in a rated room?



## BayPointArchitect

Applicable Code: 2009 IBC and 2000 NFPA 101 Life Safety

I am working on drawings for a contractor's work shop.  Nonsprinkled building.  The size of the shop is about 3,500 S.F. and the size of the small boiler will be 33,000 Btu/hr.  The boiler will be used for the in-floor heat system.  I would like this unit to remain fully exposed to the rest of the shop area.  If I build a closet for this unit, then I know that the State Fire Marshal will want this to be a one-hour fire-rated room with a 45 minute door.  Therefore, I will need to poke a 4 inch round pipe to the exterior to provide fresh combustion air rather than have a air supply louver in the rated door.  (Did I mention that this building will be non-sprinkled?)  IBC Table 508.2 would require that the room be 1 hour separated if the boiler is over 400,000 Btu/hr.  I do not anticipate that this boiler will be over 15 psi and the pump should be less than 10 horsepower.  Therefore, if the small boiler were enclosed within a room, then that room would not need to be rated per the 2009 IBC Table 508.2.  But I am almost certain that the State Fire Marshal will require that this equipment be (1) enclosed within a room, and (2) the room will consist of one-hour fire-rated separation barriers and a 45 minute door.  My summary is based solely on my experience with my local State Fire Marshal and I can not find a code reference that would otherwise require the enclosure of small-capacity HVAC equipment (and water heater) within a fire rated room.

Can anyone give me a NFPA reference that would support or negate a fire-rated enclosure?

Thank you!

ICC Certified Plan Reviewer

NFPA Certified Fire Plan Examiner


----------



## cda

Well since you are under the calif code, that is what everyone has to play by.

Sounds like you have done your homework. If no enclosure is required than have the inspector show you a code section if they do require it.

Have you checked the state fire marshal web site for their amendments/ Interpretations?


----------



## BayPointArchitect

Thanks for the California reference.  BayPoint (West Pittsburg, CA) is where I am from.  Fortunately, Nebraska is where I am now.  Unlike the rest of the country, Nebraskans do not feel the need to invent a plethora of amendments.  The base code is sufficient, thank you.  I would rather not play the game while my plans are approved without comment and my field inspector digs in his heels to require something that I did not anticipate.  My experience is that the State Fire Marshal always wins those arguments and the building owner thinks that I should help pay for the construction due to my ineptitude and lack of foresight.


----------



## cda

OHHH

so is Nebraska a state code state or does each city adopt a code??

The answer should be the same though, show me the code!!!!!


----------



## cda

this looks worse than the calif FM

http://www.sfm.nebraska.gov/programs-services/plans/interpretations.html

http://www.sfm.nebraska.gov/programs-services/plans/codes.html

http://www.sfm.nebraska.gov/regulations/pdf/title153-ch1.pdf


----------



## BayPointArchitect

Thanks for the list of local interpretations.  2000 NFPA Life Safety does not tell me that a small boiler needs to be enclosed within a room and therefore could be open to a woodworking shop.  Am I missing something?


----------



## cda

Have to look have not delt much with 101 in along time

Thought there use to be a table of separations required


----------



## jdfruit

Woodworking shop and any open flame is not a good idea at all. Even with dust controls, there is still superfine particles in the air, the results can be a disaster. (speaking from personal experience)


----------



## FM William Burns

It will be based on the classification of the “Hazards of Contents” in accordance with NFPA 101, 2000 [Chapter 40.3.2] since a woodworking shop falls into the Industrial occupancy based on “assembling” “repairs” “finishing” etc. [2000 101 6.1.12.1]. 

_6.1.12.1* Definition —Industrial Occupancy.__ An occupancy inwhich products are manufactured or in which processing, assembling, mixing, packaging, finishing, decorating, or repair operations are conducted._

The industrial classification unlike the other occupancy chapters require protection for High Hazard operations only [40.3.2]versus the “Protection from Hazards” sections in other occupancies where protection is required at various levels…………..so if the SFM believes a 3,500s.f. woodworking shop with a new boiler (ignition source) needs protection (separation/sprinkling) then that is what you will have to do. It may be possible to provide a domestic served limited area sprinkler system <10 heads to appease their concerns……


----------



## RJJ

Separate it and provide combustion air and you will be fine.


----------



## steveray

Touch the badge!....Seems kind of dumb to me, boiler does not seem to be any more of a hazard than shop equipment or cigarette lighter or incandescent light bulb.....Any kind of sealed burner, direct vent that could get you out of it? If it is going to be that dusty, you might want to look at NEC for hazardous location wiring while you are at it......


----------



## jdfruit

Take a read through ch 28 IFC; then chapters 4 & 5 NEC. There is a whole bunch of dust hazard considerations.

So a boiler can be as hazardous as shop equipment, and if you are using open frame motors on your woodworking equipment, please have a paid up life insurance policy for everyone's surviving family. If you have a cigarette lighter on you in a well run shop that is concerned for safety; if found, you will cheerfully be beaten to a pulp and gladly ejected out the alley door. If your shop is still using incandescent lights, see prior sentence re: paid up life insurance...


----------



## north star

*& ~ & ~ &*

The Boiler is also a pressurized vessel, meaning that it CAN

go Boom if over-pressurized !..........Just sayin'...      :-o

*& ~ & ~ &*


----------



## cda

BayPointArchitect said:
			
		

> Thanks for the list of local interpretations.  2000 NFPA Life Safety does not tell me that a small boiler needs to be enclosed within a room and therefore could be open to a woodworking shop.  Am I missing something?


Should have asked

Are you working on a woodworking shop??

If so any dust collection

Many saws??  Spray finishing ?


----------



## mtlogcabin

> Even with dust controls, there is still superfine particles in the air,


Depends on what is actually being done in the shop. Not all woodworking produces fine dust particles.

33,000 BTU is all that is needed. Forget about a boiler and install a quick recovery water heater. What codes apply now that would require a separate room?

Just playing :devil advocate for further discussion


----------



## fatboy

You have many options here, but worst case, RJJ nailed it, just plan on separating and providing outside combustion air.


----------



## cda

sorry missed the design ref also::

Applicable Code: 2009 IBC and 2000 NFPA 101 Life Safety

For 101 check chapter 9, appears to send you to other NFPA standards

as far as I codes, need to check on if seperation is required


----------



## steveray

Is there actually a spec on the separation required? Rating required?


----------



## cda

If you have a true chapter 19 IFC woodworking place check chapter 19

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ifc/2009/icod_ifc_2009_19_sec003.htm


----------

